# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > مبتدی: سوال كلي درمورد پايتون

## ghiravani

سلام.خسته نباشيد.ميشه با كمك زبان
python
براي دستگاهي شبيه به
*EKEN M001*
 برنامه ساخت كه بدون كمك گرفتن از آندرويد يا هر سيستم عاملي ، بطور مستقل كار كنه؟

منظورم  اين هست كه آيا ميشه براي دستگاه هايي مثل موبايل ، كتاب خوان هاي بر پايه  آندرويد و ... بدون اينكه سيستم عامل روي اين دستگاه ها نصب باشه ،  كامپايلر پايتون مخصوص رو نصب كرد و برنامه هاي پايتون رو اجرا كرد؟


ممنون

----------


## ghiravani

اینجا نکنه تعطیل رسمی هست؟؟؟؟!!!!!!! یعنی یکی نیست جواب بده؟؟!!!!!  :متعجب:

----------


## python_85

سلام
اولا پایتون کامپایلری نیسن و مفسریه
دوما
بله میشه
پایتون مستقل از سکو هست یعنی میشه روی تمام محیط هایی که مفسرش وجود داره کدت رو اجرا کنی
این لینک رو ببین

----------

